# Sewer tie violation



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Thought you plumbers might enjoy this sewer tie violation I saw this afternoon. It was at a motel. The sewer line runs along the back of the motel (motel is on a slab), and each room dumps out into the sewer individually. This tie must have been in the process of being repaired. They took a tee, and sawed it in half, and pasted it on the side of the lateral with white caulk of some sort. The sharpie marker line on the side of the tee and the sawzall marks were very apparent. They used some sort of coupler, which was way too big for the branch, which entered at an odd angle. They filled the extra space between the coupling and the branch with more of the same white caulk. These pics are from a cell phone, but you'll get the idea. Criminal....


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me. Nobody in their right mind could actually do that.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it just me or is that weeping tile pipe on the right side? If that's the case and it is the sewer liquid waste will disperse just fine when the clog starts


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Nobody in their right mind could actually do that.


Nope.. no kidding. It was the motel's maintenance man who did it. His name is Ray, and he stays in room 109. Claims to have 4 grand in tools in his room. Wish he'd have used them. He also claimed to be an expert electrician, yet I was called. 



Chris Johnson said:


> Is it just me or is that weeping tile pipe on the right side? If that's the case and it is the sewer liquid waste will disperse just fine when the clog starts


I think you're seeing a Fernco fitting.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*He got it all wrong...forgot the duct tape*


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *He got it all wrong...forgot the duct tape*



Latex caulking holds up just as well:whistling Actually the compressed soil around the pipe works just as well.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Then there are the suspect quickrete bags...good idea for back-fill...and as an aid to the latex caulking.*
*Makes for a nice touch with what looks like either a T-wye or a vent T running into a perpendicular main.*
*The fact that the sewer main it runs into laterally appears to be 3 inch (for a motel with...er...how many closets tied in?)*

*Some enterprising fella might open a roto-rooter franchise nearby...*


----------



## Edsollen (Oct 30, 2006)

So MD, care to share what motel it was?
Joel


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Edsollen said:


> So MD, care to share what motel it was?
> Joel


I know nut-ting! I generally post violation pictures for entertainment and education, and not to get anyone in trouble.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Am i the only one who sees the pitch is wrong. Its going up to the union. Instead of down.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I know nut-ting! I generally post violation pictures for entertainment and education, and not to get anyone in trouble.


The owner will have plenty of trouble when that room won't drain and neither will any room up the line. Hmmm ... $369 for a main line plus $199 per branch line coming from each room plus another $199 to reset and reseal every toilet I might have to pull if we find no accessible clean outs in the rooms multiplied by however many rooms are located up stream of this "repair". Of course a motel would never pay that. They'll just send "Ray" to fix it. Why was it being "repaired" in the first place? Did Ray just put back what he saw when he dug it up? Is every room connected this way?


----------

